# Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???



## Der Dachs (26. Juni 2006)

Hallo,
mein kollege und ich möchten gerne Makrelen räuchern.Natürlich frische. Räucherofen ist vorhanden, Forellen haben wir schon mal geräuchert.
Wie räucher ich fetzt am besten Makrelen???Habe hier schon was über das entfernen der Kiemen und ähnliches gefunden.
Freuen würde ich mich jetzt besonders, wenn jemand ein Räucherrezept hätte, ein leckeres natürlich.
Und wie lange die Makrelen einlegen/räuchern????;+ ;+


----------



## Lachsy (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

wir machen sie genauso wie Forellen.
Einlegen in Wasser mit salz und wacholderbeeren.
Fertig und lecker 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Der Dachs (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Danke dir für die Antwort#h


----------



## rummikub (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

wir nehmen nur filet mit nach hause. 2 stunden vor dem räuchern werden sie mit gewürze bestreut. zum bestreuen kann man grillgewürz oder je nach geschmack sich selbst was anmischen.räucherzeit nach dicke des fisches 60 bis 120 min.


----------



## Seeteufel 07 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Hallo Dachs

Wir haben in Risnes viele Makrelen geräuchert,jeden 2 tag Lecker,also Kiemen raus gut sauber machen,gut einsalzen und nach 2std. gut sauber spülen,und dann ab in den Ofen bis sie goldgelb sind,lecker!!!!!.Immer gut auf das Feuer achten!!!
Also viel Spass!!!!


----------



## juchte (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*





*makrelen räuchern* 
es wird viel geschrieben,ich mache es so
ausgenommen natürtich und ohne kiemen
12 std in eine lake aus wasser und salz 
1 L wasser und 65 g salz,gewürze nach geschmack
Verhältnis fisch lake 1/1,5
fisch vor dem räuchern abwaschen ,trocknen lassen und ab in den ofen
15 min bei 90° und dann je nach größe für mind.
1 std im rauch
__________________


----------



## aal60 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



juchte schrieb:


> *makrelen räuchern*
> es wird viel geschrieben,ich mache es so
> ausgenommen natürtich und ohne kiemen
> 12 std in eine lake aus wasser und salz
> ...


 
 #6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Jau so geht es. Das Grundrezept mit der Lake passt auch für Aal und Forelle (gefroren). Verfeinere mit einigen zerstossenen Wachholderbeeren und Pfefferkörnern. 

Guten Appetit


----------



## Barbusbarbus (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



aal60 schrieb:


> #6#6#6#6#6#6#6
> 
> Jau so geht es. Das Grundrezept mit der Lake passt auch für Aal und Forelle (gefroren). Verfeinere mit einigen zerstossenen Wachholderbeeren und Pfefferkörnern.
> 
> Guten Appetit


 

Viel anders mach ich das auch nicht, aber selber probieren, jeder hat nen andern Geschmack. Wichtig ist nur wenn's einem dann vom Geschmack her passt sollte man dann auch nicht mehr weiter probieren.


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Du kannst noch auf die Räucherspäne einen Zweig wilden Wacholder oder die kleinen trockenen Zäpfchen der Erle auflegen.  Gibt schöne Farbe und tollen Geschmack!


----------



## Schmokk (19. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Wieso ohne Kiemen?


----------



## Ossipeter (19. August 2013)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Weil der Schleim und die Blutreste in den Kiemen bitter werden und in den Fisch tropfen.
Schaut auch nicht sehr appetitilich aus.


----------



## tobiiger (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Kurze Frage,wie hoch sollte die temperatur beim eigentlichen rauch Vorgang sein?


----------



## ALINA91 (5. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Kommt drauf an wie du Räuchern willst. Beim Heißräuchern sind es auf jeden Fall: 50-85° Warmräuchern: 45° und Kalträuchern bis zu 20° bin ich der Meinung


----------



## Ossipeter (6. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

50 beim Warmräuchern reicht (85° ist schon Garprozess)


----------



## Herbert48 (6. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> 50 beim Warmräuchern reicht *(85° ist schon Garprozess)*


Ne, Sterilisierung. 10 min bei 85 Grad reichen aus. Danach noch 60 min bei ca.60-65 Grad sollten reichen. 
Gar werden die Makrelen auch schon bei 60 Grad.


----------



## Michael.S (6. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Ich habe mir immer gefrorene Filetstücke vom Hafen geholt und dann einfach auf ein Gitter gelegt , das geht wunderbar , müssen also nicht immer ganze Makrelen sein , das gleiche geht auch mit Heringen


----------



## hirschkaefer (6. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Wenn ganze Fische in Lake sollen, dann vorher komplett auftauen lassen. Sie nehmen sonst das Salz nicht gleichmäßig auf. Also die Bauchlappen, die dann zuerst auftauen werden deutlich salziger als der Rest.


----------



## oberfranke (7. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Beim Heißräuchern soll ja der Garungsprozess mit der Gerinnung von Eiweiß einhergehen. Also brauchst du ne Kerntemperatur über 60 Grad. 

Als rauf mit der Temperatur. Ich gehe bis 120 Grad für ca 30 Minuten (kommt auf die Größe vom Fisch an.) dann runter auf etwa 70 Grad, Rauch für ca 20 Minuten dazu und fertig. 

Beispiel für Unterschied heiß bzw kalt räuchern.
Bückling = Hering Heißgeräuchert- Eiweiß ist geronnen- Fisch ist gegart. 
Lachshering= Hering Kaltgeräuchert- Eiweiß ist nicht geronnen - Fisch ist im Grunde genommen noch roh - aber durch Rauch konserviert.

Ne kaltgeräucherte Makrele nennt man auch Lachsmakrele. 
Du hast also zwei Möglichkeiten der Zubereitung. 
Heißräuchern - Fisch wird innen weicher, weißliche Farbe 
Kalträuchern - Fisch wird innen fester, glasig rosa Farbe. 
Temperatur beim Kalträuchern bleibe ich im Bereich von unter 40 Grad.

 Ist halt ne Geschmackssache -mir schmeckt ein richtig heißgeräucherter Fisch frisch aus dem Rauch einfach viel besser. Einen selbstgemachten Sahnemeerrettich, ein frisches Holzofenbrot und ein Bier dazu, der Himmel auf Erden.


----------



## Tino (7. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Beim Heißräuchern soll ja der Garungsprozess mit der Gerinnung von Eiweiß einhergehen. Also brauchst du ne Kerntemperatur über 60 Grad.
> 
> Als rauf mit der Temperatur. Ich gehe bis 120 Grad für ca 30 Minuten (kommt auf die Größe vom Fisch an.) dann runter auf etwa 70 Grad, Rauch für ca 20 Minuten dazu und fertig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tino (7. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Wenn ganze Fische in Lake sollen, dann vorher komplett auftauen lassen. Sie nehmen sonst das Salz nicht gleichmäßig auf. Also die Bauchlappen, die dann zuerst auftauen werden deutlich salziger als der Rest.




Legst du über 12 h ein ist das einfach nur Quatsch.

Der Wassergehalt und die darin gelöste Salzkonzentration gleichen sich an.
In einer normalen Lake von 50-60 gr. auf ein Liter und einer Einlegezeit von 12 Stunden KANN nichts versalzen.

Die Zellen nehmen Wasser mit der vorhandenen Salzkonzentration auf,ob früher oder später.

Es gleicht sich definitiv an,da es eine gleiche Salzkonzentration gibt,fertig.

Ich haue meine gefrorenen Forellen oder Hornhechte aus dem Froster immer so rein.
Da war noch nie was versalzen,weils nicht geht.


----------



## Jose (7. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

ich sach nur ooooh Osmose


----------



## Franky (7. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

Was wird denn vom TE von Pfeffer- und/oder Zwiebelmakrele gehalten?
Vor allem, wenn man mehrere Pfeffersorten kombiniert, was ich mangels Makrele noch nicht ausprobieren konnte, stelle ich mir das sehr lecker vor.
Mein Erstversuch mit einfachem Pfeffer im TRO war jedenfalls sehr gelungen!


----------



## oberfranke (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*

@ Tino 
 Man kann zwar mit Rauch konservieren- ist aber mehr ne Trocknung. 
 Für den sog. Lachshering bzw Lachsmakrele  nimmt  man Salzheringe bzw Salzmakrelen- wässert sie und hängt sie in den Kaltrauch. 
 Du hast aber mit deinem berechtigten Hinweis im Grunde schon auf die Antwort auf die  Eingangsfrage gegeben.
 Da der Beitragsersteller ja wohl frische Fische räuchern will und keine Salzfische, muss das konservieren durch Garung erfolgen. Also rauf mit der Temperatur.


----------



## Tino (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



Jose schrieb:


> ich sach nur ooooh Osmose



Richtich José


----------



## Tino (8. September 2016)

*AW: Makrelen räuchern, aber wie???*



oberfranke schrieb:


> @ Tino
> Man kann zwar mit Rauch konservieren- ist aber mehr ne Trocknung.
> Für den sog. Lachshering bzw Lachsmakrele  nimmt  man Salzheringe bzw Salzmakrelen- wässert sie und hängt sie in den Kaltrauch.
> Du hast aber mit deinem berechtigten Hinweis im Grunde schon auf die Antwort auf die  Eingangsfrage gegeben.
> Da der Beitragsersteller ja wohl frische Fische räuchern will und keine Salzfische, muss das konservieren durch Garung erfolgen. Also rauf mit der Temperatur.



NUR mit Rauch geht's leider nicht #h


----------

